# Porkie Puppies??? what on earth



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Just seen a advert for 'porkie' puppies in a local paper - they are advertised at £450 each as non 'moulting' (question that) they are obviously not just 'fat little puppies' aree they a new designer breed I have not yet heard of?? anyone know or heard anything about these?
regards#
Sue
ps please don't tell me it's a dog crossed with a pig!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just seen a advert for 'porkie' puppies in a local paper - they are advertised at £450 each as non 'moulting' (question that) they are obviously not just 'fat little puppies' aree they a new designer breed I have not yet heard of?? anyone know or heard anything about these?
> regards#
> Sue
> ps please don't tell me it's a dog crossed with a pig!


Lol, sound like a pug x yorkie to me 

No actually I stand corrected... Poodle x Yorkie


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi
I just took my own advise (googles the query!!!)
Looks like they may be
Pekingese cross Yorkie!!!!!
whatever next but the £450 price tag has really stumped me!! are people actually going to pay this?
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Just found some more! this time they are Pekingese x Yorkie! So anything beginning with P bred with a Yorkie by the sounds of it lol... they want £295 for these


> these babies were unplanned but have turned out to be very special .


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Just found this breeders website... taking note of the title of this page "PORKIES - The perfect Designer Breed !!!" 

PORKIES


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I would of assumed poodle x yorkie if I hadn't seen the link posted above.

It seems that indiscriminate breeders cross any thing with a poodle and avertise as a non-moulting designer breed. But there is no guarentee they won't moult! 
I think I would of been pretty impresses if they really were pig x dogs!!!
I have little Hienz 57's but they are definately not designer


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

judge12345 said:


> I would of assumed poodle x yorkie if I hadn't seen the link posted above.
> 
> It seems that indiscriminate breeders cross any thing with a poodle and avertise as a non-moulting designer breed. But there is no guarentee they won't moult!
> I think I would of been pretty impresses if they really were pig x dogs!!!
> I have little Hienz 57's but they are definately not designer


EMMMMM Judge, have to disagree with you there now I am afraid, you little heinz 57 could well be the next new in demand designer pooch!!!
God, when I was a kid it it were even a first breed cross it was still classed as a mongrol, are people mad or what????
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

judge12345 said:


> I would of assumed poodle x yorkie if I hadn't seen the link posted above.
> 
> It seems that indiscriminate breeders cross any thing with a poodle and avertise as a non-moulting designer breed. But there is no guarentee they won't moult!
> I think I would of been pretty impresses if they really were pig x dogs!!!
> I have little Hienz 57's but they are definately not designer


Yes your dogs are beautiful Judge, definately the next designer dog
they are lovely
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yes your dogs are beautiful Judge, definately the next designer dog
> they are lovely
> regards
> sue


I have never heard of Heinz 57! lol

Designer dogs? grrrr why do people buy these! Sorry, I will shut up otherwise this thread will turn into another argument about cross breeds.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Sue.
I think they are beautiful too - but then I'm biased!
I get asked what breed they are and always respond - "just old fashioned Hienz 57's"
And a few times people have gone on to ask what the breed history for a Hienz 57 is  
I then have to explain its just a term for mixed up breeds ie a mongrel and they seem to get all offended like I've tried to trick them n some way


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I think a yorkie x poodle is a yorkiepoo and the name always made me laugh. Cockapoo makes me giggle too. Such strange names! 

Designer dogs?? Grrrrr!!! They're living breathing animals, not the latest fashion. What happens when a new brand comes out? Dump the dog because it's out of style??


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Designer dogs?? Grrrrr!!! They're living breathing animals, not the latest fashion. What happens when a new brand comes out? Dump the dog because it's out of style??


Hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess I was lucky then as my last 3 dogs were designer dogs and I didn't even know! LOL People were the same way asking what breed they were I used to say well there's some of this and heaven knows what else....Jill


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The 'Porkies' are Pomeranian X Yorkshire Terrier. They aren't even cute. Rediculous that more people are breeding crosses.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

The sad thing is the litter will get sold and the buyers really will think that they have a so-called "Designer" breed! Makes me so mad!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

I sent them a pleasant email of my views! Cheers for the link Kay2008!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I sent them a pleasant email of my views! Cheers for the link Kay2008!


LOL!!!!!!!  I could get you to do some of my dirty work! You're too brave


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!  I could get you to do some of my dirty work! You're too brave


Wish I'd copy and pasted it here now, I thought it was quite witty!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Ridiculous I posted awhile ago about Chi and Crested crosses for £995, thinks may be getting better as in buyers are becoming more aware that these crosses are just that crosses the price is now £775 and they still have the four left


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

clueless said:


> Ridiculous I posted awhile ago about Chi and Crested crosses for £995, thinks may be getting better as in buyers are becoming more aware that these crosses are just that crosses the price is now £775 and they still have the four left


I have noticed alot of this. I often see alot of strange cross breeds for sale, and they are re-advertised every week with the same amount left. So people must be getting wise and are just not buying them. Why pay £995 for a cross, when you can buy a full Chi for about that anyway? not sure how much a pure Crested would cost...?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> I have noticed alot of this. I often see alot of strange cross breeds for sale, and they are re-advertised every week with the same amount left. So people must be getting wise and are just not buying them. Why pay £995 for a cross, when you can buy a full Chi for about that anyway? not sure how much a pure Crested would cost...?


Exactly Kay2008 There is also a 5month old Boxer/crested cross up for rehoming/ sale I also posted about the twats that had Boxer/ Cresteds crosses for sale and that they had already done this mating before. Unfortunately the one at 5months up for sale is from that mating. It looks horrendous and obviously why the new owner wants rid imo. Bloody Sickening
Edited to add---- A Crested can be all different prices like other breeds, ranges from £500 upwards for a good Ped one


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

judge12345 said:


> I have little Hienz 57's but they are definately not designer


maybe not designer but they are two very cute little dogs.

I am wrong in saying this but have you seen Puggles.. Pug cross Beagle. They are also very cute.. In fact all little doggies are very cute..

In fact I know the breeders are wrong in crossing breeds in our eyes.. I can say I don't particularly agree with it for money making but if its going to help someone then hey who am I to interfere.. But anyway, these little dogs become someones pets and give as much love as the pedigree dogs in the world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> maybe not designer but they are two very cute little dogs.
> 
> I am wrong in saying this but have you seen Puggles.. Pug cross Beagle. They are also very cute.. In fact all little doggies are very cute..
> 
> In fact I know the breeders are wrong in crossing breeds in our eyes.. I can say I don't particularly agree with it for money making but if its going to help someone then hey who am I to interfere.. But anyway, these little dogs become someones pets and give as much love as the pedigree dogs in the world.


but that is the point, these little dogs are being breed puposely, and sold - in many cases for more then the cost of a pedigree dog, and I doubt very much if there can have been any research into either the dam or the sire prior to mating, infact there would be little point - would there?
Money for old rope in the breeders eyes?

regards
sue


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> but that is the point, these little dogs are being breed puposely, and sold - in many cases for more then the cost of a pedigree dog, and I doubt very much if there can have been any research into either the dam or the sire prior to mating, infact there would be little point - would there?
> Money for old rope in the breeders eyes?
> 
> regards
> sue


I know what your saying.. I am just saying that the people who buy these dogs are probably quite aware what they are buying. And will be loved just the same and will give as much enjoyment as pedigree dogs..

Same with cats, horses, fish and all other horses someone is always trying to out do someone else.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I know what your saying.. I am just saying that the people who buy these dogs are probably quite aware what they are buying. And will be loved just the same and will give as much enjoyment as pedigree dogs..
> 
> Same with cats, horses, fish and all other horses someone is always trying to out do someone else.


IMO They do not know really what they are buying. A cute 8 week old puppy grows up into


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

clueless said:


> IMO They do not know really what they are buying. A cute 8 week old puppy grows up into


This is very true its not like you can tell of there parents.. I mean they will give and receive the same love either way. And its not the little doggies fault...

Also I don't think much is selling at the mo.. Pets vehicles etc etc..


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

This is the email I sent to the Porkie breeders:

Can I just point out that the puppies you are producing are neither a breed or a designer dog as they are referenced on your website. They are crossbreeds or mongrels, take your pick. I presume the claim that they are perfect means you have carried out all the health tests relevant to Yorkshire Terriers and Pomeranians??? You do realise that statement opens you up to all sorts of libel claims? Hope you can sleep at night knowing you are adding to the rescue crisis.

Their reply:

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> This is the email I sent to the Porkie breeders:
> 
> Can I just point out that the puppies you are producing are neither a breed or a designer dog as they are referenced on your website. They are crossbreeds or mongrels, take your pick. I presume the claim that they are perfect means you have carried out all the health tests relevant to Yorkshire Terriers and Pomeranians??? You do realise that statement opens you up to all sorts of libel claims? Hope you can sleep at night knowing you are adding to the rescue crisis.
> 
> ...


Nice email


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> This is the email I sent to the Porkie breeders:
> 
> Can I just point out that the puppies you are producing are neither a breed or a designer dog as they are referenced on your website. They are crossbreeds or mongrels, take your pick. I presume the claim that they are perfect means you have carried out all the health tests relevant to Yorkshire Terriers and Pomeranians??? You do realise that statement opens you up to all sorts of libel claims? Hope you can sleep at night knowing you are adding to the rescue crisis.
> 
> ...


 Whoops.. wouldn't like to receive that.. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Lol gwan Alan! I am liking your style  

Too right, they need to be told. They probably wont take notice, after all why would they when they raking in all them £££'s for these "designer pups"


----------



## bearandkodasmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Porkies are a cross between a yorkie and a pomeranian. You will also see them referred to as Yorkanians. They are a great cross with fantastic personalities and they truly moult or shed very little, even during bathing. 

My Koda was a rescue dog at 9 months. He is a beautiful 'wolf sable' color (mix of black, grey, and brown) and weighs about 8 lbs. His coat is long and silky with a moderate undercoat. He looks like a stocky Pomeranian with short yorkie legs. He is a great 'watchdog' but not yappy at all. He is the sweetest and smartest dog! Very loving of people, even children and other animals (including cats)!

Note that I was never a 'small dog' fan (my other dog, Bear, is an 80 lb. German Shepherd) and definitely not a 'designer dog' fan. I'm still not crazy about the term 'designer dog', these dogs are mutts but still a good mix. 

My mother never wanted a dog until she met my little Koda. I found mom her own porkie puppy, Buff. Buff has a long red coat (little to no undercoat), long skinny pomeranian legs, and a face that reminds you more of a yorkie than a pom. He is 6.5lbs. at 1 year. He is also very sweet and loving, guards well without being yappy, and learns very, very quickly.

I highly recommend this yorkie/pom mix! 
The attached pictures of Koda were taken on 10SEP08. The pictures of Buff are puppy pictures taken when he was 9 weeks old.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

bearandkodasmom said:


> I highly recommend this yorkie/pom mix!
> 
> how can anyone recommend a designer dog??? doing that ur helping the prats that breed them flog these poor pups


----------



## bearandkodasmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, I read the thread and that is why I posted. No one seemed to know what Porkies were and I thought I'd clarify. That's all. 

I did not buy Koda, as I noted below he was a rescue but donated $400USD to the rescue facility. Most of my pets are rescues. Since my mom required the specific cross of the breeds, I did have to buy Buff ($450 USD). I only bought him because my parents/grandmother really needed a pup to love. He's brightened their lives like nothing else! Otherwise, I don't believe in 'buying' dogs (only for myself, my feelings don't apply to others). 

I agree with you about the moulting/shedding. If you don't want hair on your floors, furniture, clothing, food...don't get a dog! I have to admit, the low shed factor is nice for my 70 yr old mom though. My house is still full of Bear's long german shepherd hair, plus all the cats!

That was my first post on any page ever, so please forgive me if I misunderstood or offended anyone. Thanks so much!


----------



## bearandkodasmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoa, I am NOT promoting any kind of puppy breeders, purebred or cross! If you find this cross at a rescue center, I recommend taking a second look at the pup! Many purebreds are usually available as well. I guess I shouldn't have posted. Again, so sorry!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

bearandkodasmom said:


> Whoa, I am NOT promoting any kind of puppy breeders, purebred or cross! If you find this cross at a rescue center, I recommend taking a second look at the pup! Many purebreds are usually available as well. I guess I shouldn't have posted. Again, so sorry!


Don't be sorry for posting. You're entitled to your opinion just as everyone else is. Its a forum... would be dull without people adding to the mix lol. Hope you and your mum enjoy your two little crossbreeds, they are so sweet  x


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

I promise this is true- We were on a walk yesterday and saw a lady carrying a small bundle of fluff. When my owner asked what it was she said "She is a cross between a Jack Russell and Shitzu". To which my owner said "Ah, a Jack Sh!t" to which she looked most unimpressed and marched off!

Surely she must have thought of this obvious name being given to here lovable lump?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Chance said:


> I promise this is true- We were on a walk yesterday and saw a lady carrying a small bundle of fluff. When my owner asked what it was she said "She is a cross between a Jack Russell and Shitzu". To which my owner said "Ah, a Jack ****" to which she looked most unimpressed and marched off!
> 
> Surely she must have thought of this obvious name being given to here lovable lump?


lol!!


----------



## bearandkodasmom (Sep 10, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Don't be sorry for posting. You're entitled to your opinion just as everyone else is. Its a forum... would be dull without people adding to the mix lol. Hope you and your mum enjoy your two little crossbreeds, they are so sweet  x


Louise, I really appreciate your kind words! Thank you!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Chance said:


> I promise this is true- We were on a walk yesterday and saw a lady carrying a small bundle of fluff. When my owner asked what it was she said "She is a cross between a Jack Russell and Shitzu". To which my owner said "Ah, a Jack Sh!t" to which she looked most unimpressed and marched off!
> 
> Surely she must have thought of this obvious name being given to here lovable lump?


Your owner has a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

bearandkodasmom said:


> Whoa, I am NOT promoting any kind of puppy breeders, purebred or cross! If you find this cross at a rescue center, I recommend taking a second look at the pup! Many purebreds are usually available as well. I guess I shouldn't have posted. Again, so sorry!


I will say that the little dogs in your post are lovely, and this thread is not about genuine owners its about irresponsible breeders and people who have to buy a little dog given the name of Designer Dog as a fashion accessory.

Lots of people own cross and mixed breeds and all of these dogs are the best dogs ever including yours.

What we need to be careful of is not promoting this trend of designer dogs where health checks have not been carried out and the problem where supply will outweigh demand leaving lots of lovable puppies abandoned, destroyed or in rescue centres. Not to mention when fashion trends change lots of these dogs will suffer the same fate.

This is the point forum members are making.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Your owner has a wicked sense of humour.


Lol, it made me crack up too! 



sskmick said:


> I will say that the little dogs in your post are lovely, and this thread is not about genuine owners its about irresponsible breeders and people who have to buy a little dog given the name of Designer Dog as a fashion accessory.
> 
> Lots of people own cross and mixed breeds and all of these dogs are the best dogs ever including yours.
> 
> ...


Well put, I wish I could have explained it this way too! 

bearandkodasmom I wasn't trying to get at you or be horrid in any way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

bearandkodasmom said:


> Whoa, I am NOT promoting any kind of puppy breeders, purebred or cross! If you find this cross at a rescue center, I recommend taking a second look at the pup! Many purebreds are usually available as well. I guess I shouldn't have posted. Again, so sorry!


why do u wish u hadnt posted??? becoz of wat i said???

ur not anotha one of these people who have read things thats gone on On the forums lately regarding these cross breeds are ya?? and then write things like * i shouldnt ave posted* 

i like cross breeds and would deffo rescue one in time...but to highly recommend a cross breed the same as wat i may get, wetha they are good as gold, is somethin i personally wouldnt do, to recommend any type of cross breed from a rescue is something i would do 

edited..they are beautifull pups tho  very pretty...and glad they got a chance in life wiv you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I will say that the little dogs in your post are lovely, and this thread is not about genuine owners its about irresponsible breeders and people who have to buy a little dog given the name of Designer Dog as a fashion accessory.
> 
> Lots of people own cross and mixed breeds and all of these dogs are the best dogs ever including yours.
> 
> ...


ive neva been good at putting wat i mean down in words....i wasnt getting at the otha poster ....you said it all in ur post...ty 

they are dear lil dogs, and to get someone to come along and rescue them is brilliant, but to recommend that xbreed i wouldnt....to recommend lots of xbreeds in rescue...that i would.

sorry i i sounded harsh... i didnt mean to come across that way


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Before anyone recommends a crossbred designer dog from a Breeder may I suggest you take a look at how irresponsible thoughtless, careless, breeding, has an impact on rescues.
When you see how many dogs are put on the pts list through no fault of there own,it will break your heart,unless of course you don't have one.
Some are only young dogs,I read of a SBTx 18 months old and on a pts list.

Please do not encourage irresponsible breeding of any descripton,purebred,crossbred,or designer dog by buying from a breeder.
Ultimatly it is the dogs that suffer and loose their lifes


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i think most members know my opion on designer dogs but if you get one from a rescue center is see no harm in it


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

I started this thread becase of the name 'porkie pups' it did somewhat conjur up strange images in my head.

Like many others on the forum I am here purely because of my interest in dogs in general, my breed particulary.

We are all aware of the cross breeding that goes on, as we are of the poor unwanted dogs that sit in rescue awaiting new homes (I am doing a home check today for what I home will become a LUCKY dog). #What I would like to ask of you who agree with the cross breeding IS - should the so called designer dog be unfortunate to need rehoming what is it refered to then?? Does it have a piece of paper 'pedigree designer pooch'???

I call it nothing buy irresponsible and a money making opportunity, and how the breeds can claim they do no moult is beyond me! 
regards
Sue


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I started this thread becase of the name 'porkie pups' it did somewhat conjur up strange images in my head.
> 
> Like many others on the forum I am here purely because of my interest in dogs in general, my breed particulary.
> 
> ...


I agree and support you all the way but we have had lots of trouble on the forum lately regarding designer dogs so i think this is why some members are not giving their honest opion.I would never breed a designer dog i think it is disgusting to use animals to fit in the latest trend and the breeders they are the worst ones doing it purely for money


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> I agree and support you all the way but we have had lots of trouble on the forum lately regarding designer dogs so i think this is why some members are not giving their honest opion.I would never breed a designer dog i think it is disgusting to use animals to fit in the latest trend and the breeders they are the worst ones doing it purely for money


yep and they use an excuse to breed, as if ther doing it for a purpose, like, non moulting, or they bred that dog wiv this dog coz its intelligent but has the look of anotha dog...and so on...wen all their doing is, making a mongrol.

designer word is nothing more then a cover up for the word MONGROL  and who eva pays the full wack price for one needs their head tested.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What I would like to ask of you who agree with the cross breeding IS - should the so called designer dog be unfortunate to need rehoming what is it refered to then?? Does it have a piece of paper 'pedigree designer pooch'???
> 
> Sue


Well you know my thoughts too,in rescue they are referred to as crossbreeds,as that is what they are.
They are not given fancy names,I wonder how many of these crossbreeds (designer dogs) will be on death row in a few years time.

It makes me so angry,we live in an already overpopulated dog world,dogs on death row,because of not enough homes,yet people still feel the need to cross breed and give them silly names all in the name of greed 
These Breeders should be paying for kennel fee's and everything assiociated with a dog they bred going through the rescue system if they refused to take the dog back.
If they refused any of the above ban them from breeding along wth a huge fine!


----------

